# Samba server sous OS X



## olidev (18 Janvier 2002)

Comment lancer le daemon Samba sous OS X ?

SWAT tourne et m'indique :

smbd  not running
nmdb not running


Merci à vous


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Janvier 2002)

si tu as bien installer swat, il suffit d'ouvrir ton explorateur web et de taper

localhost:901

tu te trouve devant les pages web qui permette de configurer samba serveur

tu clique sur l'onglet status

là tu à 4 boutons :

smbd    Start    restart
nmbd    Start    restart

et l'état des deamons smbd et nmbd (running ou stopped)

il suffit de cliquer sur start pour les deux deamon et cela active les services


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Janvier 2002)

tu peux aller à cette adresse pour avoir plus de renseignements. Tu y trouvera la procédure pour que samba se lance au démarrage de la machine.

[18 janvier 2002 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Janvier 2002)

si tu as bien installer swat, il suffit d'ouvrir ton explorateur web et de taper

localhost:901

tu te trouve devant les pages web qui permette de configurer samba serveur

tu clique sur l'onglet status

là tu à 4 boutons :

smbd    Start    restart
nmbd    Start    restart

et l'état des deamons smbd et nmbd (running ou stopped)

il suffit de cliquer sur start pour les deux deamon et cela active les services


----------



## olidev (18 Janvier 2002)

Oui, mais dans swat j'ai juste l'état des daemons (running ou stopped) je n'ai pas les boutons :

smbd Start restart
nmbd Start restart

Pour le démarrage automatique j'ai modifié /etc/rc.d comme indiqué dans le document suivant :

WindowsFileSharing_HOWTO-1.0.pdf

J'ai maintenant nmdb qui tourne mais toujours pas smdb (pourtant mon path est correct)


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Janvier 2002)

as-tu installé dave ou sharity avant samba. Si c'set le cas, il y a incompatibilité et smbd de se lance pas


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Janvier 2002)

utre chose qui me vient à l'esprit quand tu te connecte avec swat, prend l'user root, swat n'autorise pas certaine choses avec un user non root


----------



## olidev (18 Janvier 2002)

Ok ... en tant que root les boutons apparaissent mais le fait de cliquer dessus ne change rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre, j'avais installé Sharity il y a un certain temps, mais je l'ai depsui viré. Devrais-je réinstaller complètement Samba ?


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Janvier 2002)

essaye de voir en faisant un ps -ax dans ton terminal s'il ne reste pas un process sharity (je ne rappelle pas le nom de ce process)


as tu réinstallé samba après avoir désinstaller sharity ?


----------



## olidev (18 Janvier 2002)

non, je n'ai pas réinstallé sharity après Samba


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (19 Janvier 2002)

c'est le contraire que je te demandais. refais peut être une réinstallation propre de samba


----------



## olidev (19 Janvier 2002)

Euh, sorry, c'est le contraire aussi que je voulais dire. Je n'ai pas réinstallé Samba après Sharity.

Sorry


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (19 Janvier 2002)

ok alors refais une installation propre de samba.

télécharge la dernière version de samba serveur sur le site que je t'ai indiqué plus haut. Je l'ai testé, elle fonctionne très bien


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (19 Janvier 2002)

à la page indiquée regarde à history

"
"Version History:

- 2.2.2: MacOSX 10.1 approved.
- We use Samba 2.2.2 now, which has several bugfixes.
- Fixed a small bug in the StartupParameters file that might be responsible for the problems with servers not starting up. It might also solve the problems with people having to set their hostname.
- We preserve the smbpasswd file when you upgrade."

c'est  peut être la réponse à ton problème


----------



## olidev (19 Janvier 2002)

Bon, j'ai réinstallé cette version et le problème est toujours là.
Merci quand même pour ton aide.


----------

